

Motorola Droid X to challenge iPhone 4's Retina Display? - anderzole
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/motorola-droid-x-to-challenge-iphone-4s-retina-display/

======
tehwayne
I wonder what the actual res is because Engadget in their preview quoted a
different res:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/exclusive-motorola-
droid-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/exclusive-motorola-droid-x-
preview/)

screen does look pretty slick in the video though, can't wait to see side by
side comparisons with Iphone4

------
protomyth
4.3-inch, FWVGA 854 x 480 is not as dense as the iPhone, but is bigger. The
interesting thing about the iPhone's screen for me is that the horizontal res
(960) is 1/2 HD's res (1920).

~~~
kylec
If the Droid X has a 720p (720x1280) screen, as Verizon's site indicates, then
it would have 341 PPI, above Apple's 326 PPI in the iPhone 4.

~~~
protomyth
Your right if it is honestly a full 720p display (the update is what I went
off of) then we are talking about a ~3.75" x ~2.1 display (16 x 9). Widescreen
on a phone would actually probably work pretty well.

[edit] they changed the site to say "Captures 720p" - oh well

------
drivebyacct
I can't believe the amount of misinformation about Android in general. I know
this is a phone and not Android specifically, but in general, WTF?

PCMag is reporting the Droid X and Droid 2 are the same phone, Engadget was
making the same mistake less than a week ago. Now MacRumors really believes
that it's even possible to have a 720p density screen on that size of a phone,
even when the same mistakes were made regarding other phones that called the
screen by the camera resolution.

It's just pathetic. These are high profile sites that consistently get
information wrong that has been known to ANYONE paying ANY attention for at
least a month.

~~~
tehwayne
actually verizon is already advertising the phone as 720p capable, but what
that really means I guess we'll find out in the 23rd

<http://phones.verizonwireless.com/droid/x/>

edit: looks like they changed the ad from "720p screen" to "captures 720p"
which makes more sense

~~~
drivebyacct
Right, my point was that VZW has made that mistake before on several phones
and anyone with a brain knows better.

